
Blockchain Developers to follow - ashliechin
Hey there!:wave: Kinda new to the blockchain space and would love recommendations for good devs to follow!
======
byandyphillips
[https://twitter.com/stuartrfarmer](https://twitter.com/stuartrfarmer)

